# Gain strength from these words.



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm falling again, reaching, reaching for me. (DP reaches for you through the traumas to protect you, not to harm you)
Hold on, hold on to me, I'll pull you further to deep. (you're the one pulling it deep)
I'm no longer weak, I just want to belong. (That's right, you're no longer weak)
I try so hard to ignore all these things I know. (distraction, distraction, distraction)
I think I'm trying to break these walls to hard, but the walls just strengthen. (Don't fight the wall, it gains strength)
And I feel like there's nothing to see, about how I'm looking. (Think of your appearance rather than DP)
I'm fighting the wall, but it's fighting against me. (It has to strengthen not to breach)
Let go, let go of me, these walls around me are breaking, I'm no longer weak, I just want to belong.
I try to break through this walls, I've got the word that strengthens. (The word that strengthens are within you, find it)
Falling away, I'm falling away.
Don't listen to it, be with me, the time can never be stopped, I'm dead if I can't break free. (be with me is not the DP, but the peace, the time can't be stopped, so don't try to stop it, and don't listen to the DP)
Let go, let go of me, these walls around me are breaking, I'm no longer weak, I just want to belong. (Now the walls are breaking when you don't fight them)
I've tried so hard to ignore all these things I know. (leave the traumas behind)
Try to break in to the world I've got the word that strengthens. (Get into the real world already).


----------

